# Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!



## Back-to-nature (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann´s kaum erwarten!!!

Deshalb dieser Tread!  |supergri |supergri

Wo geht´s für euch im Jahr 2014 hin in Schweden????  |kopfkrat

Wir haben ab Mitte August 3 Wochen am Klappasjön bei Malmbäck gebucht!

Da der Rusken nicht allzu weit ist, werden wir heuer auch den Zander als Zielfisch ins Visier nehmen! #6|muahah:

Wo geht´s für euch hin?

Gruß

Back-to-nature


----------



## Betze81 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Wir sind mit unserer truppe vom 31.05. bis zum 07.06. am bolmen.
Hecht, Barsch und Zander versuchen wir da ans band zu bekommen.

Grüße aus der Eifel


----------



## baal666 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Anfang ne Juli ne Woche Fliegenfischen mit nem Freund irgendwo im Gebiet um Sveg/Hede und dann ab Mitte August mit Frau, den beiden Kindern und dem Bus kreuz und quer hoch nach Lappland.....maaaaan noch viele zu lange hin |evil:

Einmal so was gemacht und man kommt nicht mehr los...


----------



## Duke1980 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Meine Jungs und ich sind vom 21.6.-05.07. am Solgen See in der nähe von Eksjö und stellen den Zander, Hecht und Barsch nach. :m

Weiters konnte ich meiner Prinzessin :l von einem Superromantischen Fischer/Wanderurlaub für die ersten 2 Wochen im August am Stora Le überzeugen. :vik:

Ich kann es schon gar nicht mehr erwarten!! 

Auf alle fälle Petri und viel Spaß im hohen Norden!!!

Grüsse ausn Ösiland

Duke


----------



## gehawe (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Pfingsten eine Woche und die ersten 3 Augustwochen am Bodasjön bei Eksjö. Nähe Solgen und Mycklaflon.

Zander  Barsch im Solgen, Hecht im Bodasjön. 

@Duke - Wir gehen schon 10 Jahre hin. Ist doch immer wieder schön, oder?

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*



baal666 schrieb:


> irgendwo im Gebiet um Sveg/Hede



Für schwedische Verhältnisse ist das fast bei mir um die Ecke...


----------



## Duke1980 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ja Gerhard,

es ist einfach super da oben!!! :m

Hast du ein paar Geheimtipps für uns am Solgen See? Wir wollen heuer unbedingt den Meter knacken? Freue mich für jeden Tipp und jedes Detail was uns in unserer Mission weiterbringen kann #6 

Auf Zander sind wir immer bei der kleinen Steininsel gegangen wo der See so um die 15 m hat. Aber die Stelle kennt ihr ja sicher schon  Lasst uns auf alle fälle bitte ein paar Stück drinnen #:

lg Duke #g


----------



## gehawe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

@Duke
Mit dem Meter bist Du mir weit voraus.

Steininseln hat es im Solgen recht viele. Meinst Du die vor Norrby?

Wenn Du mal keine Lust auf Fisch hast, dann könnte ich Dir eine Landmetzgerei empfehlen. Die ist in Schweden ungefähr genau so selten wie Dein Meterzander.#6

http://www.norrbyangar.se/

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Duke1980 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

ohhh haha Gerhard,

da hab ich mich wohl zu blöd ausgedrückt hehe, unser meterfisch sollte eher ein hecht werden  

zander war unser größter am solgen mit 76 cm. die insel ist wart ich schau dir schnell nach...im nord-westlichen teil des sees und markant ist, das ein 3-5m hoher roter Mast (schaut aus wie ein fahnenmast) auf der insel befestigt ist. die insel selber ist nur aus fels und ca 15x15 meter sowas wenn überhaupt. wie gesagt markant ist der mast. von dort aus könnt ihr dann super auf zander operieren  

lg duke


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Gehawe, der meint unsere Vogelinsel. Vom Hafen geradeaus und dann zur rechten Seite gelegen. Haben da doch auch schon ein paar gefangen, allerdings ehr die kleineren Zander.


----------



## daniel_ (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Für uns geht es 2014 wieder hoch nach Dalarna an einen einsamen See. Hat uns
die letzten beiden Jahre so gut gefangen das es einfach wieder Dalarna werden musste. Mit dem Boot zwei Wochen alleine auf dem See -> Das ist für mich Schweden pur und Erholung!


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## gehawe (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

@Muhkuh - Ah, jetzt wird's klarer! Deutlich mehr gab es aber weiter nördlich (IMHO).

@ Duke - Übrigens, der Muhkuh hat noch einen Geheimtip in der Nähe vom Solgen. Eine super Kartbahn! Musst ihn mal fragen, der ist echt begeistert.

Viele Grüße & ein Gutes Neues

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Waaaaaassss?!? Da gibt es eine Kartbahn.....???


----------



## loete1970 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Auch wir haben in 2014 wieder einen Trip nach Schweden geplant. In den Herbstferien geht es zu Viert an den Öresjön. Diesmal ist zum ersten Mal auch mein Sohn und ein Freund von Ihm dabei, sowie natürlich auch wieder unser Vater als Chefkoch.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Bei mir geht es auch in diesem Jahr wieder nach Smaland in die Nähe von Eksjö. Werde dort im Frühjahr zwei Wochen am Skedesjörn verbringen und dann noch einmal im Sommer zwei Wochen am Solgen umd am Nömmen auf die Jagd gehen.


----------



## karpfenkönich (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hey Duke, 
ich war im Mai mit den Jungs am Solgen. Wir haben einige male im Freiwasser mit großen  Schleppwobblern gefischt. Ergenis: Null, Nix, kein Zupfer. Größere Hechte (bis 92cm) haben wir an den nicht zu steil abfallenden Kanten in 5-8m Tiefe erwischt. Topköder waren der ShadRap und der große Westin Platypus. Auch vertikal gingen dort einige gute Fische auf große Doppelschwanztwister (Manns Twinler). Im Flachwasser war der Fladen Conrad der absolute Hechtkiller. Der Salmo Perch in 12cm war gut für Hechte und große Zander, die 8cm Version brachte abends geschleppt fast immer den Hecht/Barsch/Zander-Trippel.


----------



## Duke1980 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Super und danke für die guten Tipps karpfenkönich #6 !!!!!


Hab gleich mal ein paar deiner angegebenen Köderliste bestellt |stolz: 

92 cm Hecht sagst du, uns erging es auch ähnlich. Der grösste hatte 94 cm sonst so alles quer durch die Bank...wobei die meisten zwischen 50 und 75 lagen. Uns viel speziell auf, das Köder in "firetiger" super fingen. War das bei euch auch so? Wie sah es bei euch mit Zander aus?

Manno ich freu mich schon so...und immer noch 163 Tage :c:c


----------



## karpfenkönich (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hey Duke,
wir haben sehr viel geschleppt, konnten allerdings auch zweimal vertikal gezielt nach Echolot Zander erbeuten. Die Fische standen tagsüber in etwa 8m Tiefe. Als Gummifische haben hatten wir dann Kopytos, Slotties um 10cm im Einsatz, meist in weiß, gelb oder braun. Wir haben schwedische Zanderfreaks kennengelernt, die mehr Elektronik auffem Boot hatten als ich in meiner ganzen Bude. Die Jungs haben mit winzigen Doppelschwanztwistern in braun dropshot gefischt und waren natürlich erfolgreich. Viele Einheimischen hatten lebende Köderfische für Zander und Barsch draußen. 
Am erfolgreichsten und schönsten war die abendliche Schlepprunde, die auch mal bis 12 Uhr ging. Helle Köder über 4-5m Wassertiefe angeboten waren dann super in firetiger, Weißfisch, neongelb. Meine besten Zanderköder waren der 8 und 12 cm Salmo Perch, Salmo Executor und Rapala Jointed. Auch die beiden Hechtklassiker Nils Master invincible und der ShadRap fingen immer wieder Zander. Wir waren übrigens im Ostteil des Solgens unterwegs.


----------



## ellobo11 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

hallo
für uns geht es dieses Jahr mit dem Kanu ins Dalaland an den Östra Silen für 10 tage genau zum Midsommar,mal schauen was da geht,
War letztes Jahr am Kalv,sehr wind anfällig was das paddeln betrifft aber die Angelei war ok,da der see im Dalsland um einiges grösser ist als der Kalv und man einfach mit dem Kanu nicht so viel strecke machen kann versuchen wir es im mal im norden #: (schleuse Krokfors und dann links in den engen teil des Sees,siehe karte),mit Basiscamp und von da aus tägliche touren,da Zelt auf und abbauen nit so unser ding ist #t.
Waren vor 2 Jahren schon mal da aber leider nur die letzten 3 tage an der schleuse in Krokfors also muss sagen landschaftlich kein vergleich mit dem Kalvsjön und Fegen einfach genial da oben.


----------



## Carplen (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hi fahre Anfang Mai auch ,kann mir jemand was über die Region särna /idre sage ?

Mfg


----------



## loete1970 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

@ellobo

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Wir waren im letzten Jahr auch am Östra Silen.


----------



## thomas39 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo,

wir (3Mann) fahren Anfang Juni an den Östra Silen.:vik:#6:k


----------



## Bronni (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hi,
  wir fahren Ende Mai/Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen an den Bolmen. Ich habe an der Ostseite des Sees ein großes Haus direkt am Wasser für uns, meine Frau, unsere Söhne und unsere Schwiegertochter gemietet. Da auch die Frauen angeln, werde ich zwei Boote mieten und habe mir daher noch ein zweites Echolot geleistet. Wir freuen uns sehr auf die gemeinsamen Wochen und hoffen, dass wir auch erfolgreich sein werden. Ich werde berichten.


  Bis dann und allen Petri Heil für 2014, Bronni


----------



## loete1970 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

@ Bronni, super toll, dass die ganze Familie mitfährt und auch aktiv angelt#6

Leider bekomme ich unsere Frauen nicht mit nach Schweden:c

Naja, haben wir wenigstens ein wenig mehr Ruhe...#g


----------



## Raubi77 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Im August gehts für zwei Wochen mit Frau und Kind wieder nach Schweden, dieses Mal auf die Ostseite Höhe Västervik. Mal schauen wie sich das Land da so präsentiert.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*



Raubi77 schrieb:


> Im August gehts für zwei Wochen mit Frau und Kind wieder nach Schweden, dieses Mal auf die Ostseite Höhe Västervik. Mal schauen wie sich das Land da so präsentiert.




Toll, ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Wo genau gehts denn hin?

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## krombi (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo,

ich will im Sommer nach Hultsfred zum See Oppbjärken.
Hat ihr schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen sammeln können. ICh such im Internet verzfeifelt nach einer Tiefenkarte oder anderen Informationen. #6

MFG 

Krombi


----------



## Micha-BS (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Bin im Juni 2014 wieder im Ferienhaus am Helgå in der Nähe vom Obysjön auf Barschjagd.


----------



## KVP (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hej,
meine Frau und ich waren schon in den verschiedensten Ecken in Südschweden.Von1991-2013 war für mich der Stockholmer Schärengarten das Schönste,was ich bis dahin in Schweden gesehen habe! |bla:
Seit 2013 gehören die Schären südlich Västervik dazu,deshalb werden wir auch in diesem Jahr,von Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni dort unseren Urlaub genießen. :q
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Niveaubremse (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ich fahre mit einem Kumpel Ende Mai an den Vidöstern.
Probieren dann unser Glück auf Hecht und Zander. Letzes Jahr war ich für einen Abend an diesem See und konnte gleich Hecht, Barsch und Zander fangen. Das hat Lust gemacht auf mehr ;-)


----------



## Steinmetz (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo,
ich konnte mien freundin endlich davon überzeugen, dass Schweden schön ist und man dort nicht nur angeln kann 
Wohin wissen wir noch nicht genau, süd-Schwende mit Hecht, Zander und Barsch ist schon mal angepeilt. Was kann man denn so empfehlen?
Gruß


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*



Steinmetz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich konnte mien freundin endlich davon überzeugen, dass Schweden schön ist und man dort nicht nur angeln kann
> Wohin wissen wir noch nicht genau, süd-Schwende mit Hecht, Zander und Barsch ist schon mal angepeilt. Was kann man denn so empfehlen?
> Gruß


 
Ein Haus am See.......!":vik:


----------



## Schwedenangler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

|good: !!! #6 !!!


----------



## Steinmetz (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Oh... Danke für den guten Tip!
Der Urlaub wird bestimmt Perfekt.


----------



## steel0256 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Äsnen


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Moin , 

du solltest deine Suche schon etwas eingrenzen. Es gibt tausende von Seen und noch mehr Häuser. 
Allerdings bist du für dieses Jahr schon sehr spät dran. Die interessanten Häuser werden in der angeltechnisch guten Zeit schon weg sein.
Am besten du überlegst mit deiner Freundin mal was für sie wichtig wäre ( vielleicht schoppen , baden , sigthseeing etc. ) und was für dich wichtig ist und dann versuchst du deine Anfrage hier im Board mal etwas zu konkretisieren.

Gruß Schwedenangler |wavey:


----------



## Steinmetz (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Moin,
wir wollen in einer der beiden letzten 2 Mai Wochen nach Schweden. Der haupt Augenmerk soll nicht nur auf dem Angeln liegen. Was meine Freundin betrifft: Genau in der Reihenfolge !!!
Zum baden ist es wohl dann noch zu kalt aber wandern oder sowas geht auch.
Wir suchen ein günstiges, kleines und natürlich gemütliches Häuschen mit Sauna, am besten direkt am See mit Ruderboot. Dieser sollte nicht zu klein sein. Küstennähe wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Wir haben schon einige Häuser recherchiert, sind uns aber etwas unsicher.
Das abgeschnitten sein in der Natur, die absolute Ruhe gefällt uns natürlich sehr, auf der anderen Seite wollen wir vielleicht auch mal unter Menschen oder irgend einen Abstecher machen, einfach noch was erleben.
Ich freue mich auf tolle Ratschläge und bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.
Gruß Fritz


----------



## krabbenfischerin (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ich möchte mit meiner Familie in der 2ten Oktoberwoche nach Südschweden, in die Nähe von Janköpping, Nässjö oder Eskjö (so ungefähr) angeln steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste, aber auch ein Besuch in der Astrid Lindgreen Welt darf nicht fehlen.
Wir suchen noch nach einem geeigneten Haus, schön wäre mit Kamin auch Sauna wäre toll. Die Nähe zum See (Seegrundstück? Hausboot?) ist eigentlich nicht so entscheidend, jedoch wäre ein Boot schon sehr erfreulich (Ruder- Motorboot, evtl Echolot?)
Freue mich auf eure Antworten, Buchung kann sofort losgehen....


----------



## arnichris (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo Krabbenfischerin:

Versuchs doch evtl. mal beim Jürgen. 
Seine Internetseite wäre http://www.happy-holidays.nu 
da wären viele Ferienhäuser rund um Eksjö, mit Nähe zur Astrid-Lindgren-Welt dabei.
Jürgen ist ein deutscher Auswanderer, der sich persönlich um das Wohl seiner Gäste kümmert.
Muhkuhh2000 und ich buchen regelmäßig über ihn.
Darfst ihm liebe Grüße vom Chris ausrichten #6


----------



## JW. (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Bin ende april ne woche in gyllebo. Angeln werde ich in gyllebosjön und im vombsjön.


----------



## zanderzone (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Alle die was suchen, sollten sich hier mal umschauen: http://www.stugknuten.com/

Hier inserieren die Schweden privat! Es ist also kein Reiseveranstalter dazwischen. Wir schauen hier jedes Jahr und haben für 2 Wochen noch nie über 1000 € bezahlt. Man muss zwar ein bissel mehr Zeit investieren, aber es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.


----------



## litzbarski (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo,

wir fahren  vom 17.05. - 24.05. wieder in unsere (Stamm) Ferienhaus an den Kalvsjön zu Gisela Svensson. Dort haben wir bisher immer unsere Zander, Barsche und Hechte gefangen. Beim Haus dabei ist ein Ruderboot mit einem 4 PS Motor und alles zu einem sehr günstigen Preis - ich freu mich. Wer auch dort hin möchte, kann sich hier melden: i.giselasvensson@gmail.com 

Petri Heil

Andre


----------



## strunz2 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Wer Kennt sich an Spaden und Fegen aus??
Bräuchte special Infos für den Herbst (Anfang Oktober)


----------



## mrburnes99 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ich hab meine 3 Wochen im August mit Sohnemann gebucht. Wie immer gehts an den Bellen nähe Eksjö. Der Emån wird uns ebenfalls wiedersehen. Ob wir wieder einen fetten Döbel wie im letzten Jahr ziehen, wird sich zeigen. Aber die letzten Jahre hatten immer mal wieder eine Überraschung für uns parat. Zielfisch ist wie immer Barsch und Hecht. Wobei wir diesmal unser Hauptaugenmerk auf den Barsch legen werden. Das Kind führt unsere interne Rangliste klar mit 37cm an. Da wollen wir mal dran arbeiten. Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere auch in der Nähe und man kann mal gemeinsam los ziehen.

Grüße MrB


----------



## Back-to-nature (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo MrB!

Wie in der Threaderöffnung bereits geschrieben, sind meine Familie und ich ab 16. August, gar nicht so weit von euch entfernt, ebenfalls auf "Schuppenjagd".
Laut Googlemaps ist ne gute Stunde Fahrt zwischen dem Bellen und unserem Feriendomizil in der Nähe von Malmbäck.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit einer gemeinsamen Angeltour!
Auch möchten mein Ältester (13) und ich uns heuer mal einen Guide leisten... Vielleicht besteht ja auch da Interesse bei dir und deinem Sohnemann....

Mal sehen was sich ergibt...

Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand aus dem Forum einen Guide in der Ecke Nassjö/Eksjö aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen!  

Grüße aus Bayern!

Hannes


----------



## phirania (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Super   Tips hier #6
Bin auch noch auf der Suche,kann mich aber noch nicht recht entscheiden wo hin nach Schweden.


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

@ phirania
Na , das könnte aber für dieses Jahr ganz schön eng werden |uhoh: !!
Die guten Häuser sind oft ein Jahr im voraus schon weg .
Wichtig ist zu wissen welche Region und welcher See es sein soll. Dann kannst du im Netz gezielt nach Ferienhäusern suchen .

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ossi85 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo boardgemeinde 

Wir fahren Mitte Mai für eine Woche an den Skeppshultasjön.der liegt direkt neben dem Möckeln in der Nähe von Älmhult. Da wir zum ersten mal nach Schweden fahren wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand hier schonmal an diesem See war?
 Und wie es dort war ;-)
Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp...

Lg Marcel


----------



## Kurbel (11. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ui,Ui,Ui das ist sehr lange her,als ich mal diesen See beangelt habe.
Das war in 1995 Ein Echo hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht.Ich meine
aber,daß der See wohl nicht tiefer als 2m ist.Viele Binsen-und Seerosenfelder.
Bestimmt gut für Oberflächenköder.Mit dem Boot kam man über den Ab-
fluß bis in den Möckeln fahren.
Ich werde ab 28.4.für ein paar Tage an ,,mein''Hausgewässer,dem Holsjön,
fahren.Mal sehen was geht.Freue mich schon sehr.Im Herbst war es jedenfalls klasse dort.Siehe unten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271811


----------



## Südschwedenfan (11. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo Kurbel;

Ist das der "Holsjön", der östlich vom "Tolken" und "Öresjön" liegt?
Ich bin vom 25.4. bis 6.5. am Öresjön.

Jürgen


----------



## Kurbel (11. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Dürfte er sein.Ist wohl so 20 Km entfernt.


----------



## aerox86 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Wir fahren am kommenden Freitag (25.04.14 ) für 8 Tage nach Kugebodda, Nähe Ronneby (Karlskrona) an die Ostsee um in den Schären Hechte zu fangen. 
 Hat jemand Infos wie weit der Hecht derzeit in der Region mit dem ablaichen ist ? 
 Letztes Jahr waren wir ne Woche früher und durch den häftigen Winter war er sehr spät so das wir hauptsächlich mittelgroße mänliche Hechte an den Jerk bekamen. 
 Dementsprechend heiß sind wir dieses Jahr auf die "Big Mamas" |supergri


----------



## daniel_ (24. April 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*



aerox86 schrieb:


> Wir fahren am kommenden Freitag (25.04.14 ) für 8 Tage nach Kugebodda, Nähe Ronneby (Karlskrona) an die Ostsee um in den Schären Hechte zu fangen.
> Hat jemand Infos wie weit der Hecht derzeit in der Region mit dem ablaichen ist ?
> Letztes Jahr waren wir ne Woche früher und durch den häftigen Winter war er sehr spät so das wir hauptsächlich mittelgroße mänliche Hechte an den Jerk bekamen.
> Dementsprechend heiß sind wir dieses Jahr auf die "Big Mamas" |supergri



Bin auf einen Bericht gespannt...


----------



## daniel_ (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Na wer kann berichten wie es im Mai da loben lief oder vielleicht sogar aktuell noch läuft? Es sind ja einige hier aus den Board aktuell in Schweden.
Würde mich über einen Status freuen.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwedenpeter (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Na wer kann berichten wie es im Mai da loben lief oder vielleicht sogar aktuell noch läuft? Es sind ja einige hier aus den Board aktuell in Schweden.
> Würde mich über einen Status freuen.
> Weiterhin viel Erfolg.
> 
> ...




 Hej,

 ich hatte schon Mitte April in Karlskrona Heringe angeln können, wahnsinnig früh dieses Jahr. Hieraus resultierend ist das Futterangebot reichhaltig und die Hechte sind inzwischen in die flachen Buchten eingezogen. Ich selber habe jedoch aufgrund der Laichzeit noch nicht auf Hecht geangelt, stelle jedoch fest, das alles ein wenig weiter ist als die letzten Jahre.

 Petri Heil

 Peter


----------



## memorie (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

hi,
also, daniel, von mir bekommste 100 pro nen bericht, wenns geht, sogar täglich..
wir sind ab nächsten samstag in der nähe von pukavik, bis kalmar, wos uns grad gefällt, mit dem womo ja kein problem, hoffe, wir können uns jeweils 2-3 tage irgendwo hin stellen,
dann , ab 1.juni an den vidöstern, flaren, furen, oder rusken, zum zanderfischen..
vidostern geht gut mit campingplatz, rusken leider nicht, hoffe , man kann sich zu nem landwirt hinstellen,,, gegen bezahlung natürlich..
freu mich schon...
gruß   karl


----------



## loete1970 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Servus Karl,

in Schweden hast Du ganz viele Möglichkeiten, mit Deinem Wohnmobil stehen zu bleiben, nur bei Privatgrundstücken solltest du nachfragen. Aber viele Schweden erlauben dann ein campieren auch. Das sind zumindest die Beobachtungen die ich gemacht und durch Erzählungen von WoMo-Campern erfahren habe.

Viel Erfolg !

Dirk


----------



## memorie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

hi dirk,
ja so mach ich das auch..
lieber geb ich einem landwirt, oder ner privat person 10-15 € am tag,
wie für einen stellplatz, der im grund genommen auch net mehr bietet, schade, dass es am rusken kein camping gibt, der see wäre mein favorit gewesen, ich werds versuchen, mit irgendwo hinstellen, wenns nicht klappt, ab an den vidöstern..
wird schon werden..
sonntag spätnachmittag sind wir wohl  am ziel..
gruß   karl


----------



## Betze81 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Nächste woche bolmen. War die tage jemand da? Berichte?
Ich fahr zum ersten mal hin. Ost Seite. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Servus Karl,

sofern Du noch ein wenig nördlicher in die Schären fahren möchtest, könnte ich noch Bjulebo Gard in den Schären empfehlen http://bjulebo.com/, ca. 130 km von Kalmar entfernt. Hier gibt es sogar Strom, soweit ich weiss, und Du kannst Dir Boote (sofern noch nicht komplett vermietet) mieten.

Und nicht den Bericht vergessen...

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## willigo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ich wünsche einen schönen Angelurlaub und gut Biss


----------



## memorie (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

hi dirk....
vergeß ich bestimmt nicht, wir haben ein 360 cm schlauchboot ( Yam ) mit fest boden dabei , und nen 5 ps suzuki außenborder,
denke, wird recht lustig,, auf der donau kamen mein kumpel und ich sogar ins gleiten, am see, bei ein haufen wind wirds wohl nicht mehr sein, aber egal, zum schleppen reichts immer, freu mich schon riesig..
bis die tage,

gruß  karl


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo zusammen! Na, müsst Ihr die nächsten 16 Tage alle schön arbeiten?!? Wartet nicht auf Kommentare von Arnichris oder mir, da wir ab morgen mal das schöne Wetter in Schweden ausnutzen werden. :vik:Es geht wie jedes Jahr an zwei verschiedene Seen in der Nähe von Vetlanda auf Raubfischjagd!
Die Wettervorhersage sieht zur Zeit mega gut aus! Muss nur noch mit den Fischen klappen! :q

Euch solange eine schöne Arbeitszeit und macht nicht so viel....!#h


----------



## gehawe (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Oliver,
Wir wollen Fotos, Fangberichte, Zwischenmeldungen ...

Lasst was von Euch hören!

Viel Erfolg

Gerhard

(In 2 Wochen musst Du wieder arbeiten, aber dann gehen wir angeln :m)


----------



## BootOx (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Moin, bin auch in 2 Wochen am Bolmen. Im Südosten. Habe mal ne ganz andere Frage: kann man zu der Jahreszeit baden oder ist das Wasser zu kalt? Mit was für einer Temperatur vom Wasser muss ich rechnen?


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo zusammen.
Wir fahren am 13.06. Nach blomstamåla im schönen Småland. Wir bleiben über mittsommernacht dort. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben wo da das fest gefeiert wird und man was zusehen  bekommt? Öland ist ja auch gleich um die ecke.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Schwedenpeter (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*



Krawallbruder81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wir fahren am 13.06. Nach blomstamåla im schönen Småland. Wir bleiben über mittsommernacht dort. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben wo da das fest gefeiert wird und man was zusehen bekommt? Öland ist ja auch gleich um die ecke.
> 
> Gruß Christian




 Hej,

 als Urlauber im Süden stelle dir Mittsommer nicht zu gewaltig vor ;-) , tatsächlich wird es eher in den Familienbereichen gefeiert.

 Gehe in die örtliche Touristenverwaltung und erfrage die Feierlichkeiten, i.d.R. zwischen 13:00 - 15:00 Uhr öffentliche Feierlichkeiten mit Baumaufstellen und Tanz, dann geht es im Familien- und/oder Freundesverbund weiter.
 Solltest du also richtig feiern wollen, dann bieten sich i.d.R. Campingplätze an, dort wird gemeinschaftlich bis in die Nacht gefeiert ;-)

 Solltest du nach Öland wollen, so bedenke, das dort (Bornholm) eine richtige Mittsommerhochburg der Jugendlichen ist, riesige Saufgelage und Abends des öfteren Randale - aber Megagroß!

 Viel Freude.


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Super ich Danke dir Peter


----------



## ellobo11 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

hallo leute,hab das in einem anderem swe-beitrag gelesen(foxen),hat jemand von euch was darüber gehört??????                                


Passt auf eure Autos auf,es gehen Banden aus den EU-Osterweiterungsgebieten professionell auf Beutezug.Autos und Ferienhäuser sind betroffen.


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

ja, leider hat das in den letzten jahren sehr zu genommen!


----------



## Südschwedenfan (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Lobet das "schengener abkommen", es sind meistens die Verbrecher die davon profitieren.

Eine Grenzkontrolle wie es sie früher gab, hat den normalen Tourismus nicht gestört, sofern man keine nichterlaubten Dinge
einführen bzw. nichtbezahlte Dinge ausführen wollte.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, die schwedische Währung umzurechnen.

Schade, dass man die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen kann.


----------



## mrburnes99 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Darüber darf man sicher geteilter Meinung sein. Einem schwedischen Freund wurde im vorigen Jahr das Boot mit dem Trailer vom Strand "abtransportiert". Nur wer besitzt denn die Fähigkeit, den Täter sofort zu benennen? Zuerst halten immer die Fremden und die Neuen den Kopf hin, wenns um "Verdächtige" geht. Ich möchte nicht missen, dass ich auf beiden Seiten der Ostsee ohne weiteres das Schiff verlassen kann und An-oder Abreise sofort fortsetzen darf. Wer die Augen offen hält, hat zumindest auf deutscher Seite die Bundespolizei nicht übersehen, die sich garantiert bei Verdacht Fahrzeuge und Insassen näher anschauen. Ich fahre in diesem Jahr zum 7.Mal hoch und konnte bisher nur die Erfahrung von Hilfsbereitschaft und Offenheit allerorten machen. Gut möglich, dass Hochburgen, welche bei Touris generell hoch im Kurs stehen, attraktive Ziele für Kriminelle bieten, aber man sollte sich mit vorherigen Beurteilungen über deren Herkunft besser zurückhalten.

Und jetzt back to topic, wir wollen doch lieber übers Fischen vor Ort und andere Annehmlichkeiten im Norden sprechen, als über Vorfälle, die unangenehm sind, im Verhältnis jedoch höchst selten vorkommen.


----------



## memorie (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

moin moin,
mein reisebericht mal von ner andern seite...
angekommen in schweden, wetter prima, nur viel wind...
vidöstern, camping an e 4 toftaholm..platz nicht schlecht, wenig komfortabel, aber für 13€ mehr als gut..
also, viel wind, geschleppt wie blöd, nix gefangen,4 deutschrussen mit 2 booten bringen 8 schöne hechte,...naja, kann ja mal passieren..nächster tag, ein deutscher, schon 20 jahre urlaub am vidöstern, bringt 2 hechte, einen zander,besagte russen 7 hechte, 2 große schleien, beim schleppen ?? ein schelm, der böses dabei denkt, wir wieder nix,, vieleicht liegts ja an der farbe der köder,,, wind, wellen, und das mit nem 360er schlauchboot..
nächster tag, die luft an einer kammer am schlauchi ist weg.. sch...
naja, ruderboot gemietet, motor, 5 ps, hatten wir ja, das ging ganz gut, zuvor ab nach lagan, weiß-blaue wobbler gekauft, der hechtwobbler am widöstern schlechthin..
was solls, wieder nix gefangen, sind wir zu blöde zum schleppen ??spinnangeln brachte auch nix, muß dazu sagen, alle anderen gäste haben an den tagen auch nix gefangen, nur besagte deutsch-russen, und der der eine gast fingen...
wir sind dann ab nach västervik, an die schären, halbe stunde palaver mit paar schweden, kurzerhand ein ruderboot für 10 € pro tag bekommen, und raus zum schleppen-- spinnfischen,,
erster tag, 6 hechte, leider immer nur um die 55-60 cm,nächster tag 8 hechte selber größe,, farbe war fast egal...
fotos leider keine, zu allem pech bekam das ladegerät von dem fotoapparat nen kurzschluß, konnten ab da keine fotos mehr machen..
alles in allem, ich bin geheilt von seen, mit riesen zandern, und riesenhechten, ich fahr wieder an die schären...
trotzdem eine schöne woche, essen , trinken, faulenzen, fischen, tolles wetter, hat fast nicht geregnet, war nur etwas viel wind,,
ich komm nächstes jahr wieder..
gruß   karl


----------



## mrburnes99 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo memorie,
so ist das manchmal. Es gibt Tage da verliert man und dann gibts die Tage, an denen die anderen gewinnen #c

Ich würde aber die Seen nicht abschreiben. Hatte selber schon ein Jahr, an dem kaum was über 60 ging. Im letzten Jahr nach 500m mit nem 95er gestartet. Gleicher See!

Was kann man in den Scheren noch so fangen? Hecht gibts ja im See genug. Aber das Kind wäre evt. an anderem interessiert. Macht das mit dem Ruderboot überhaupt Sinn in den Scheren? Die Reichweite ist ja doch eher begrenzt im Gegensatz zu einem mit Motor.

Grüße MrB


----------



## memorie (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

moin
hi MrB
rudern in den schären ist nix andres, wie an einem der größeren seen,
wenns da wind hat, bauschen sich die wellen genauso auf, wie an einem größeren see.zur zeit ist ja morgens arschglattes wasser dann kommt leichter wind, aber herrliches wetter,,ich kann nur von den schären bei västervik und loftahammer erzählen, aber mindestens genau so schön, wie an einem see mit vielen inseln..
wobei ich sagen muß, die seen sind ja schon beeindruckend...wir hätten dann noch ein paar abgeklappert, aber immer diese schiere größe...mal kein boot zu mieten, mal der campingplatz auch zu dieser zeit schon gut besetzt, zumindest die vorderen reihen,
in den schären hauptsächlich hecht, barsch, mit einem ruderboot ist nicht viel mit hornhecht, oder dergleichen,auffallend ist, dass den hechtdamen noch die eier rauslaufen, beim leicht drüberstreifen..also wieder rein damit,
auch hatten die, die wir uns mitnahmen, immer bis zu 6 stück heringe im magen, was drauf schließen läßt, dass die größeren noch den schwärmen hinterher jagen, und somit schwer zu fangen sind in ufernähe,aber war ein klasse urlaub,
frei stehen in helgenäs null probleme, leute immer freundlich,
war ein toller urlaub
gruß  karl


----------



## mrburnes99 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Danke für die Info. Västervik ist für mich noch ganz gut zu erreichen, vielleicht 1:30h Anfahrt. Aber nur für Hecht würde ich das nicht machen. Haben schon mal an einem Yachthafen in Västervik geangelt, da gabs aber nur Barsche. Ansonsten habe ich vom Fischen in solchen Gewässer gar keine Ahnung. Deshalb die Frage nach sonstigen möglichen Fängen.


----------



## pikejunky (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

In 2 Wochen sind meine Leute und ich am majsjön auf raubfischjagt...


----------



## lolfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Moin,
planen zu 4. ne recht kurzfristige Tour anfang juli nach schweden und sind auf der suche nach nem Ferienhaus mit Boot an einem Teich/See oder auch Fluss.
Hat jemand nen tipp, da das angebot ja riesig ist, man zu den meisten teichen an denen die Ferienhäuser liegen, aber keine verlässlichen informationen über den Fischbestand (am liebsten Hecht, Zander oder Forelle) bekommt:

Also wenn jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem Haus und dem daran liegenden Gewässer gemacht hat, sagt bescheid.


----------



## Bronni (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Wir, meine Frau, unsere Schwiegertochter und unsere beiden Söhne sind zurück vom Bolmen (Hölminge/Ljungby). Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich anfangen soll, ich starte einfach mal. Wir hatten ein sehr schönes Haus, direkt am Wasser, mit zwei Booten –Linder 400cm mit 5 PS-. Die ersten zehn Tage hatten wir fast spanische Verhältnisse, Sonne, Sonne, also eher Badewetter als Anglerwetter. Da wir einen Familienurlaub geplant hatten, haben wir uns entsprechend verhalten. Morgens in aller Ruhe gemeinsam gefrühstückt und dann in aller Ruhe in See gestochen. Die Sonne stand schon entsprechend hoch, so dass wir uns beim Angeln sehr schwer taten. Viele kleine Hechte von 30 -50cm waren häufig das Resultat. Am besten fing unser ältester Sohn, die mehrere zwischen 60 und 84 cm verhaften konnte und als Krönung einen 93cm Hecht fing. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass er der Eifrigste war, wir anderen haben es langsamer  angehen lassen.  Unsere Schwiegertochter Caro konnte die ersten Hechte ihres Anglerlebens verhaften und war natürlich stolz.  Meine Frau und ich hatten unsere Kinder eingeladen und meine Frau hat die notwendigen sonstigen Aufgaben übernommen. So gab es jeden Abend zum Grillen frisch gebackenes Baguette, es war einfach  super, frisch Gegrilltes, leckeren Wein, wir haben geschlemmt.
Nun aber zum Angeln: Meine Frau war nur selten mit draußen, aber sie wollte unbedingt einen wirklich großen Hecht fangen. Bei ihrer ersten Ausfahrt mit unserem jüngsten Sohn hakte sie eine Oma und wie so oft, stieg der gewaltige Hecht aus dem Wasser und schüttelte den Drilling ab. Da sie nur in Schweden hin und wieder mal angelt, kann man ihr wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen. Ansonsten haben wir aller probiert, meine alte Wunderwaffe, der Zalt, blieb fast total stumpf. Der Doppel-Effzett war auch nur bedingt erfolgreich. Unser jüngster Sohn fing auf einen tief laufenden Wobbler immerhin fünf Zander, von denen zwei auf dem Grill landeten, ein Gedicht. Insgesamt muss ich leider sagen, dass wir bis auf unseren ältesten Sohn schlecht gefangen haben. Wir haben wirklich alles versucht, haben die Buchten abgefischt, im Tiefen geschleppt usw.. In den letzten Tagen veränderte sich das Wetter, bedeckt, mit leider teilweise starken Winden. Unsere leichten Aluboote waren nicht wirklich für solche Wellen geeignet. Abschließend kann ich aber berichten, dass wir einen sehr schönen Familienurlaub hatten und gut gebräunt zurückgekommen sind. Im nächsten Jahr greifen wir wieder an, wer einmal den Schwedenvirus in sich hat, lässt sich nicht erschüttern. 
Bis dann, Bronni

P.S. Wir haben natürlich auch unsere Mitangler auf dem See beobachtet. Viele der  Schweden (vermutlich) haben vertikal geangelt und haben sich auch sehr schwer getan, es wurde insgesamt sehr wenig gefangen, obwohl unser neues Echolot –Dragonfly- viele Sicheln angezeigt hat.


----------



## Schwedenangler (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hey Bronni , super das ihr so einen schönen Urlaub hattet #6 .
Ich war auch schon zweimal in Hölminge . Ein schönes Fleckchen ist das.  Schweden ist halt nicht nur Angeln sondern Ruhe , Natur , Land und Leute . Das macht es eben aus !!!
Für mich sind die Fänge auch nicht das wichtigste . Ich freu mich genauso wenn ich einen Fischadler beim Jagen beobachten kann.
Wir waren ja nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt von euch am Asnen und hatten wettertechnisch die gleichen Bedingungen. 
Auf Malle hätten wir auch nicht mehr Farbe bekommen  !
Wie jedes Jahr ein Highlight und wie du schon sagst : Einmal Schweden - Immer Schweden , vom Virus infiziert !


Gruß    Ralf


----------



## Bronni (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo Ralf,
ich merke schon, wir ticken doch in vielen Punkten sehr ähnlich. Nicht der dicke Fisch zählt, obwohl  jeder davon träumt, das Umfeld muss stimmen. Der Bolmen, der Asnen, der Öresjön, Gewässer, die uns gefallen. Unsere Schwiegertochter war zum ersten Mal in Schweden, wir glauben, nicht das letzte Mal, Schweden bleibt Schweden, wer es kennt, kann nicht mehr davon lassen.
Viele Grüße, Detlef (Bronni)


----------



## Schwedenangler (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Jep , so ist es Detlef ....  #6  !
Einmal Schweden  - Virus eingefangen -  Immer Schweden :l !!

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## loete1970 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Moin Detlef,

schön, dass Du wieder berichtet hast. Hört sich ja super an! Natürlich freut man sich über tolle Fänge, aber das Wichtigste ist die Erholung, die Ihr ja hattet. Ich finde den Urlaub mit Familienmitgliedern geil, bei uns geht es leider erst im Oktober los....
Grüsse Dirk


----------



## mrburnes99 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ich wollte nur mal bekannt geben, dass der Counter auf meinem Handy nur noch 15 Tage und 3 Stunden bis zur Fährabfahrt anzeigt. :vik:

Heute wurde das Echo getestet und für gut befunden. Damit habe ich erstmals neben der spitzenmäßigen Gewässerkarte auch einen Einblick auf den Grund. Die Köderkisten sind gefüllt, die Rollen werden bald noch mal neu bespult und dann kann's losgehen. An diesen schönen See geht's:
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../ygKHlpSbO4s/w532-h709-no/20140710_194959.jpg


----------



## zanderzone (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Counter ist abgelaufen! Heute gehts los!! Hab ich bock! Fahren heute Nacht, aber ich kann nu schon nicht mehr pennen!!


----------



## Arki2k (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Viel Spaß  

Für mich geht es heute nur los an die Ostsee, aber egal ;D 

Viele dicke Fische für dich - Petri!


----------



## loete1970 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Yo, allen Schwedenfahrern viel Spass und Erfolg. Bock hätte ich auch... mein Counter läuft leider noch 11 Wochen und 5 Tage....


----------



## Raubi77 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

In 4 Wochen gehts los, juhu!!!


----------



## gehawe (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

21d4h
 Dann 3 Wochen vor Ort.

 @MrBurness: Schicke Gewässerkarte! Gibt es so etwas auch vom Solgen?

 Allen Fahren viele Grüße und viele Fische #h#h#h

 Gerhard


----------



## mrburnes99 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

@Zanderzone:
Viel Spaß und gute Fische!

@gehawe:
Vom Solgen konnte ich sowas noch nicht finden. Im Bellen hat sie mir immer fast so gut wie ein Echo geholfen. Keine Sorge, die hab ich dann dabei  Hat mich mal 50 SEK gekostet und ist ihr Geld mehr als wert, da laminiert und faltbar.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hier geht es mitte August für 2 Wochen hin.

1500 HA und bis 29 m. tief.

Ab mitte Juni, hat es mit den Zandern hier richtig gebrummt.!!

Ein paar 80er waren auch dabei, hoffentlich haben sie für mich
was übrig gelassen.!!

Jürgen


----------



## mrburnes99 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hej Jürgen,
die karte sieht mal haargenau so aus wie meine. Ist die auch faltbar? Schade dass es die nicht für alle anderen Seen gibt.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hej mrburnes99;

Die Karte hängt bei mir Zuhause an der Wand, ist 73 X 60 cm.

Freunde haben sie auf DIN A4 reduziert und foliert.
Von der kleineren Ausführung liegen genug in unserem Haus und können mit auf`s Boot genommen werden.

Ist aber nur für`s Grobe und kann einen Fishfinder nicht ersetzen.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Moin, die Karte habe ich auch  Jürgen, lass noch ein paar Zander für uns über


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juli 2014)

Moin! 
Sind gerade angekommen und es ist sooo schön! Haus is ein Traum und der See ist einfach ein wunderschöner Segen! ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!!


----------



## Tärna (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Noch 1 Woche bis zum Bolmen. Dann 5 Wochen bis Ende August. Im Herbst
noch einmal für 4 Wochen zum Winterfest machen vom Sommerhaus.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juli 2014)

Haus und Blick vom Balkon!!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Gab es in ganz Schweden kein Haus mehr, das direkt am See liegt?


----------



## sveni (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Befinde mich gerade am Östra Silen. Es gab schon einen " Schilfgürtel - Hecht " und Barsche. Die dicken Burschen stecken noch in der Tiefe!!

Gruß Sven


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

da Dänemark flach fällt und ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte frage ich mal hier.

Ich und meine besseren Hälfte überlegen evtl. mit Zelt und Co. nach Schweden zu fahren.

Wie würdet ihr sowas am besten anstellen, wo kommt man leicht hin, wo kann man gut angeln, wo wird man in der Nacht nicht von Bären gefressen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## HenningOL (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hi,
ich denke mal da musst du konkreter werden. Willst du in der Ostsee große Hechte fangen oder nett an einem kleinen oder großen See sitzen? Soll die Dame einen netten Badeurlaub haben und du willst angeln? Fragen über Fragen 

Grüße HenningOL


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ein See wäre Prima.
Die Dame soll nicht zu kurz kommen. Aber ca. 70% der Zeit kann gerne aus Angeln bestehen.

Habe jetzt schon im Bolmen Thread ein wenig gelesen. Doch scheint es mir das hier ohne Boot nicht viel zu holen ist.

Der Urlaub sollte kostengünstig und Spontan sein, deshalb auch das Zelt. Wobei eine kleine Hütte bis 400-500 Euro auch i. O. wäre.

Gruß


----------



## Südschwedenfan (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hi MikeHawk;

Wann willst Du denn los.??


----------



## loete1970 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Jürgen, mach nicht soviel Akquise...


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Ich habe ab Morgen 3 Wochen Urlaub und bin quasi Spontan Start klar.

kurz nochmal die Fakten:
ca. 1 Woche
Schöne ruhige gegend
Angeln sollte man können, auch vom Ufer
Kosten pro Person ohne Sprit max 200-300 €
Zelt haben wir, kl. Hütte geht aber auch


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Wird eng mit dem Bugdet - vorallem wenn die Dame etwas anständiges will. Schweden ist im Vergleich zu D teuer.


Allein Lebensmittel kosten dort schon ne Menge. Unterkünfte sind auch nicht ohne....


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

vielleicht hilft das hier ja weiter;
http://www.eurocampings.de/schweden/


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Der Dame ist das egal  die ist hart im nehmen.

wie ist es denn am Bolmen See, welchen Campingplatz könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## ellobo11 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Soo Hallo Leute

war im Juni im Dalsland,Östra Silen,wie immer mit Kanu und Zelt...
also davon mal abgesehen das es in einer nacht bis auf 3grad runter ging(tags über 22-25grad),war es mal wieder leider geil.
super schöne landschaft,ja angeltechnisch war es eher durchwachsen,hechte alle von 50-60cm also nicht so der bringer naja hatten ja noch nudeln und reis lach,was da wohl sehr gut ging waren die barsche,der grösste war 45cm,aber alles ging auf das was ich garnicht dachte,pose und köfi,naja egal,alles im allen wieder schön da oben.............



PS: kennt evtl von euch jemand oder war schon da den See Kolovesi,der liegt    in der finnischen Region Süd-Savo und liegt in den Gemeinden Enonkoski, Heinävesi und Savonranta.Seine 23 km² werden fast vollständig von mehreren Seen bedeckt, die allerdings weitgehend von großen Inseln ausgefüllt sind. Da wollte ich nächstes jahr hin.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo Dirk;

Kundengewinnung.?

Geht nur um die Zeit, in der ich selber Fahren wollte, aber es leider nicht schaffe. 5.-19. Sept.
Für 2015 sind nur noch 4 Wochen frei.!!!|supergri
Für 2016 hat mein Freund der www.irishpikehunter.de auch schon zwei Wochen festgemacht.
Möchte gern mit ihm mal gemeinsamsam dort Fischen, vieleicht können wir ja mal ne kleine Gruppe zusammenstellen.
Du, Olli, Ralf,
Die Fahrt und Verpflegung wird geteilt, Haus und Boote stelle ich.!!!

Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden 2014 wir kommen!!!*

Hallo Jürgen, ne gute Idee! Muss man mal durch denken, könnte evtl. Urlaubstechnisch ein Problem geben!


----------

